# Axel and Gretyl



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

They are cute! Axel looks more like a Manchester and Gretel looks like a minpin. What are they?


----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

They are both min pins. Axel's ears always stick out like Dumbo's when his Mom is talking to him and he tilts his head from side to side. He is 6 and Gretyl is 11months.


----------

